# Black Widow and Vincent Price



## Mme Harpie (Sep 25, 2007)

Once upon a time I had a copy of Alice Cooper's Black Widow with a prologue by Vincent Price, but sadly my version was cut off half way though the song. I was able to get a new copy of Black Widow, but this one doesn't have the Vincent Price part at the beginning...

Does anyone have a copy of the version with Vincent Price in it?


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

This?
YouTube - The Black Widow - Alice Cooper


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Mme Harpie,
If you can't capture the audio off from that YouTube smaple let me know, and I'll do it for you.


----------



## Mme Harpie (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh joyous day! Halloweiner - that's it!

And I'm a big dweeb who can't rip the sound from the youtube clip (though it was great to watch), who would be forever greatful if you could for me?

[email protected]


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here you go Mme:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E1Z4DKBL


----------



## Mme Harpie (Sep 25, 2007)

Got it - thanks!

Upon a closer listening, this is actually a different version than the one I had... mine had the song starting earlier and overlaping with Vincent's monologue.

So it's extra cool because now I've been introduced to this longer version - and more Vincent is never a bad thing to me!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I guess they expanded it for the video format.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I found a blog that has a download of the entire LP, and some videos:

http://justgoodtunes.blogspot.com/2006/10/alice-cooper-nightmare-with-vincent.html


----------

